# CF Deployment list for Afghanistan



## James (15 Aug 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had a list of Canada's military deployments to Afghanistan since we first sent troops in February 2002. I've been searching the Internet, but I haven't been able to find much. It seems it's not as useful as it once was.   Thanks guys.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Aug 2006)

Backgrounder
Canadian Forces Operations in Afghanistan
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Operations/archer/view_news_e.asp?id=1703

Scroll down to "The story so far"


----------



## eeyore063 (15 Aug 2006)

What exactly are you looking for? Units that have rotated over there since 2002 or just what Canada has accomplished since getting involved?


----------

